
Seattle Most Expensive City for a Home Cleaner - SRM
http://seattle.curbed.com/2016/12/15/13973536/cleaning-your-seattle-home-expensive-most-nation
======
yiggydyang
No doubt fueled by the recent surge in market cap by both Amazon and
Microsoft.

